# Apps for a 9 year old



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I've bought an eMac for my sister and an iPod touch for my nephew and I want to load it up with apps. Aside from a few of the obvious top 10-ish apps, what other games do kids like? Does anyone have first hand knowledge of this? I know what I like but a 9 year old might think they're "lame games"!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Why not let him decide?

My 6 year old likes Angry Birds, Cut the Rope, Doodle Fit, any drawing app, and others in the Top 25 lists. At 9, your nephew would probably still like the same things.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the titles.

I totally agree that he's best at deciding what he likes but my sister wanted me to download and install $25 worth so when he opens on Christmas day he'll have a bunch to start with. She knows nothing about this kind of stuff so I said I'd help.

I'm sure he'll love whatever I put on there.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

angry birds, plants vs. zombies, doodle jump, labyrinth, pocket god, rolando, tap tap revenge, super monkey ball, flight control, fish tycoon


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

iheartmac said:


> I totally agree that he's best at deciding what he likes but my sister wanted me to download and install $25 worth so when he opens on Christmas day he'll have a bunch to start with. She knows nothing about this kind of stuff so I said I'd help.


I still say give him the card and let him pick the apps himself. My son absolutely loves "shopping" in the iTunes app store. You could always load up the "lite" versions of the paid apps and let him upgrade if he is interested enough.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

My 8yr old son really likes Harbour Master and Tower Madness.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

call of duty Nazi zombies!!!


----------



## haber (Sep 29, 2009)

Off the top of his head, while enthralled with Kid vs Kat, my 9 yr old named Doodle Jump and Oven Break (it's a gingerbread man collecting gumdrops so it's festive for the season).

The App Store can be overwhelming to begin with. So I vote for pre-loading some recommendations and later, when he's more familiar with it, sitting down with him and picking some more games together.


----------

